
Why you should start trading - johnsonalso
https://medium.com/p/adcec87c20f3
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's unclear how many hours the author has put into his market activity, but I
see this: "In fact I’m currently $7.42 up from when I started trading." and
figure that I'd rather just dump money into an index fund and take the extra
time to read a book or play with the dog or something.

